
Censorship crackdown? Top alt-media pages newly banned by Facebook and Twitter - jessaustin
https://www.rt.com/usa/441075-facebook-twitter-banned-accounts/
======
jessaustin
TFA has a leftist emphasis, but this is happening on the other side too:

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-11/facebook-purges-
ov...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-11/facebook-purges-
over-800-accounts-millions-followers-including-conservative-meme)

Wow I'm so shocked that these two awful antisocial media platforms from which
I fled long ago are now full-fledged members of the war media.

